# Many in Kandahar fear looming disaster as Canada withdraws



## toyotatundra (9 Jul 2011)

> In dozens of interviews with locals – governor to farmer, police chief, hairdresser and Taliban – people expressed appreciation for all the construction projects, the schools and roads, but described the overall situation as terribly precarious.



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/many-in-kandahar-fear-looming-disaster-as-canada-withdraws/article2092248/


----------



## Tollis (9 Jul 2011)

I'm in the air about it, history has shown that these countries have a way of slipping into violence one way or another eventually anyways.  But at the same time Id like to think that our fine men and women who are risking, and sadly losing their lives over there have set up the Afghan people with the right knowledge to continue rebuilding themselves.  This is part of the horror of war is that there will always be more war seemingly no matter what we do.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jul 2011)

Video of Canadian Pullout from Afghanistan

dileas

tess


----------



## Dissident (10 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Video of Canadian Pullout from Afghanistan
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I think this might also be appropriate:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GMOTrIjVao&feature=fvwrel


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jul 2011)

I think there are two Afghanistans one is rural and the other is urban.Last time around rural Afghanistan won and took control of the towns. This time around are the folks living in the towns
strong enough to beat back the taliban ? Time will tell. If we are smart we will play the India card with the Pakistanis to get them to stay out of Afghan politics.


----------

